# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Small Cave Bookmark

## delgondahntelius

Well, I decided I needed to finish at least one thing! So, I made a small cave bookmark. Of course, there is only so much you can put on a bookmark, but I'll see what else I can put on one.

Del

----------


## DrWho42

digginig this cave bookmark  :Surprised:

----------


## Dysnomia

I thought this was really cool! Inspired me to do a beach cave map  :Smile:

----------


## delgondahntelius

> I thought this was really cool! Inspired me to do a beach cave map


Thanks!! Glad I could help  :Very Happy: 

Del

----------


## Jaxilon

cool idea.

----------

